# ZiwiPeak! How much to feed?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

My ZiwiPeak came this afternoon! 

Now, I just took miss Fiddle bum for walkies and weighed her at the vet and she weighed 1.5 kgs. On the pack, there is only 1kg or 3kg. 


So how do I know!? 

Maybe just half the amount it says for 3?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

She is close to the same weight as ivy and fern and I give them a little less than 1/3 of the scoop 2x a day. Maybe even closer to 1/4 of a scoop.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you put water with it?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope, no water


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I add water as it's so dehydrated but I don't feed it often I give about 10 pieces and lotus is about the same weight remember shes a puppy so she needs more than an adult


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitey add water...it will help 1)with processing the food (otherwise the moisture will be taking from her body) & 2)slows them down a bit since you don't feed much of it.  I know a ZP rep suggested to someone her to add the water as well.... But it does make sense.  

Good luck...can't wait to hear how she likes it & does on it!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yayyyyyyyyyy for Ziwi!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I add water as it's so dehydrated but I don't feed it often I give about 10 pieces and lotus is about the same weight remember shes a puppy so she needs more than an adult


How did you get the water to mix? I added water and it sort of dampened it but didnt really mix??



MChis said:


> Definitey add water...it will help 1)with processing the food (otherwise the moisture will be taking from her body) & 2)slows them down a bit since you don't feed much of it.  I know a ZP rep suggested to someone her to add the water as well.... But it does make sense.
> 
> Good luck...can't wait to hear how she likes it & does on it!!


Ive never seen her eyes light up so much!! lol

Tho, she 1'nd and 2'd in her crate last night, im guessing it takes less time to proccess??







Brodysmom said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy for Ziwi!!


I know! Im going all raw nd stuff!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> She is close to the same weight as ivy and fern and I give them a little less than 1/3 of the scoop 2x a day. Maybe even closer to 1/4 of a scoop.


When I feed Ziwi that's the same amount I feed Oakley, who is around 3.4 lbs.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, not sure about being the reason why she #1 & #2'ed in her crate. Did you add water? If so it could be because she had extra water. I'd either feed her a little earlier or feed with less water (if you did before bed). I'm not sure if the ZP would digest at a faster rate to be honest. It is dehydrated RAW & raw theoretically digests in about 4 hours however where this is dehydrated it may take a bit longer? However, once the kibble is fully out of her system her poos will be MUCH less in amount & MUCH less frequent.

And for mixing it with water....it doesn't "mix" per say. It is just supposed to float around in the water so they eat the ZiwiPeak & drink the water. It won't ever reobsorb like say, the Honest Kitchen would (you NEED to add water to Honest Kitchen but don't NEED to for ZiwiPeak). Anyway, it just ensures she has the moisture in her tummy to help with digestion.

So glad she loved it though. I can't wait until she start to notice some differences!!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Hmm, not sure about being the reason why she #1 & #2'ed in her crate. Did you add water? If so it could be because she had extra water. I'd either feed her a little earlier or feed with less water (if you did before bed). I'm not sure if the ZP would digest at a faster rate to be honest. It is dehydrated RAW & raw theoretically digests in about 4 hours however where this is dehydrated it may take a bit longer? However, once the kibble is fully out of her system her poos will be MUCH less in amount & MUCH less frequent.
> 
> And for mixing it with water....it doesn't "mix" per say. It is just supposed to float around in the water so they eat the ZiwiPeak & drink the water. It won't ever reobsorb like say, the Honest Kitchen would (you NEED to add water to Honest Kitchen but don't NEED to for ZiwiPeak). Anyway, it just ensures she has the moisture in her tummy to help with digestion.
> 
> So glad she loved it though. I can't wait until she start to notice some differences!!!


Might have just been an odd night and she had a mistake 

Last night I poured out the water that didnt 'mix' but I will leave it there tonight!

Already from the change from Advance to ProPan Kibble (they gave me some to fill the gap untill I got the ZiwiPeak) I noticed less tear staining and less scratching! So hopefully I will see more and more good signs!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

My girls aways drink water after they eat, so no problem there.


----------

